# Truman Lake Observations 2016



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

With the very mild winter we had this year, spring is coming early this year. The robins showed up 3 weeks early, dandelions are up and snakes are out and about. Saw a couple of buzzards this week, they must have been scouts, cause they are not here today. Winter wheat is very green and growing. Dogwoods have bloomed and the elms &amp; maples are showing little green buds. Truman Lake water temp. is 45 degrees as of today. The day lilies put flowers on Wed.
I had to scratch my itch, so I went to an early spot with no luck. Ground temp. is a little to cool now. No may apples are up yet, but it was nice to get into the woods. A little exercise is always good. Based on what I am seeing we are 2 weeks ahead of the "normal" for this part of the world. Guess I had better start walking in preparation for the upcoming season.
Wish you all a great year &amp; a full pan morels!


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you to all that read this thread!
There is only one goal to all that I speak about, only the facts. We all want to go int he woods and find morels in enough quantity to dirty up the skillet and fill our belly's. So the goal of this thread is to create a checklist of things to mark off before you go to the woods. 
All of this is in my opinion.
Have the robins showed uo yet?
Are the buzzards flying ?
Are the turtles and snakes out?
Are the dandelions up?
Do the dandelions have a head on then yet?
Have you mowed you grass yet?
Are the May apples up yet?
Has you fruit tree bloomed yet?
Are the Oak tree buds as big as a squirrel's ear?
Are the Redbud trees blooming on the north slope of a hill?

Don't have the answer, be here are some facts.
First day of spring snowed here Truman Lake water temp. 51 degrees.
Below freezing night temp. last two days. Truman Lake water temp. 3-25-26. Today Truman 
Lake water temp. 48 degree's. 

Easter Sunday this year cold and rain 3-28-2016.

It takes the correct mix of the soil moisture and soil temp to make them pop. 

Around here the "normal" date is 4-15.

Any input on this subject is welcome so that all may enjoy the delicious taste of the morel mushroom. 

Hillbilly attitude: Truman Lake water temp: 55-57 degrees grays
Hillbilly attitude: Truman Lake water temp: 57-- 58 degrees yellows

Take it for what you feel like it's worth.

Good luck to All, may your sack be full and your belly with out Hunger!


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

I hunt and fish the Truman area a bit........dont live there but have land available to me....and I agree with the 15th of April as a more sure time for both hobbies......except there have been years that all was over by the 15th....
With the recent up and down temps I would guess that this year will be a slow starter and the 15th will work probably
bottom line...you cant catch fish if ya don't go fishun so ya better plan on doing both soon

I am hopin the rain wont be to much.....because I have better years , fishing and shrooming ......when it only rains a little


----------



## privity (Apr 11, 2014)

Just an FYI... found a small grouping of baby grays in Jackson county on Good Friday. They were about as tall as my thumbnail. Getting closer.


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Went for a walk to after the apple tree bloomed yesterday, 5 days sooner than last year, got nothing to show for it though. A few greys have been found in the last few days before this cold spell came through, they said that the tops of the greys were burnt on the top. Truman Lake water temp is 51 degrees, heck it was 52 degrees two weeks ago. Looks like there is enough moisture in the ground, mother nature needs to give us several warm night in a row and the morels will be easy to see. My best guess is 4-8-16 or so, approx. one week ahead of the "normal" time for these parts. 
Well Good Luck to All &amp; a dirty skillet to boot!


----------

